# Cargar bateria portatil



## kalipso (Jul 17, 2011)

Como puedo cargar una bateria de portatil manualmente.  La bateria tiene mucios pines i no se en que pines se conecta la entrada de coriente. La bateria es Li-ion    +14,8v   =2200mah
La bateria tiene 8 pines. Si necesitas mas informacion esoi por aqui pof el foro. Me da igual que se va a hoder la bateria tamcopono dura mucio (unos 3 minutos) pero quero cargarla para probar un portatil si encinde.


----------

